# Runt



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Runt was the runt of Smara's litter, her brother died about a month ago and her mother died when Smara was 4-weeks-old, Runt was born on July 4th and crossed over...I don't remember when but it was a few weeks ago

It's sad to hear another kitten didn't get a chance on Earth, although her time on Earth was short, it's good that she went to a good place where she will be for an eternity

R.I.P. Runt, I'll see you again one day!


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, im so sorry, poor Runt, RIP


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The poor little one didn't have a long life, but I'm sure it was a happy one. I'm so sorry.


----------

